# Powerskin case for Tbolt for $5 shipping



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't even comment on quality, or size, or fit, but for $5 (1 cent for the case, and 4.99 shipping) it is worth a shot to see if it is usable, at least on travels where longer battery life is important. There is also a code (MYFREEPSK) you can enter to eliminate the 1 cent, so you get the case for free (well, just the shipping charge). I ordered one five minutes ago, so YMMV when you try to order.

Saw this posted on XDA and the poster pointed out that (1) it makes the phone bigger and (2) you lose access to the kickstand. I also have a Trent external battery charger that I use on trips, especially when I know access to an outlet is challenging (eg airports) but hopefully this will be useful when I don't want to carry the Trent around.

http://www.power-skin.com/battery-cases/htc/thunderbolt-battery-case.php


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice find! I remember reading about these when they first came out some time ago, they were positively received by most reviewers, might give it a shot. How much was shipping?


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Nice find! I remember reading about these when they first came out some time ago, they were positively received by most reviewers, might give it a shot. How much was shipping?


In the OP, and I suspect it may vary by shipping distance/location, but for me it was $4.99. I am guessing they ship from their HQ location which appears to be in Orange County, California. So from Los Angeles to Houston it was $4.99.


----------



## beatz (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the share. I just ordered one.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's not bad would be real handy. Might have to order one. Can't beat 5 bucks. To bad I don't live next to the company I would buy a hundred at their front door lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> In the OP, and I suspect it may vary by shipping distance/location, but for me it was $4.99. I am guessing they ship from their HQ location which appears to be in Orange County, California. So from Los Angeles to Houston it was $4.99.


I put in my info and I live in va and its still 4.99 shipping. So I guess that's flat rate year round

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

My case arrived in the mail. I am charging it right now (comes with a short USB cord to connect the case to your laptop), but initial reactions: better looking than I expected, its a nice black rubber. I have a very cheap opaque/clear rubber (TPU) case that I use on occasion, this one is definitely nicer looking. I suspect I will have a different opinion once I put in and out of my pocket, since I suspect this will be a lint magnet. The heft and size of the case is also noticeable. It has a battery in the back, and I guess they have to shield it, since it definitely adds heft. I am guessing folks will say "Is that a phone in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" Folks using the Seido or HTC extended batteries probably already know how this goes. And you lose access to the kickstand (does the extended battery lose that too?), but I probably used that twice in the past two years, so no biggie (btw, what was HTC thinking placing the charging port in a position that prevents you using the kickstand?).

Don't know how long it takes to charge (probably a longer time via USB) so I won't try running the phone down and charging off the case until tomorrow.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. im gonna have to snag one for sh**s and giggles.


----------



## mr.pope (Dec 4, 2012)

I used mine for the first time today. Went about 5 hours before the phone's battery kicked in. It is made nicely, but it is a beast. Probably won't be a daily case, but it will be perfect when I go snowboarding. I have bluetooth in my helmet and listen to tunes all day. The battery is pretty near dead with everything off but bluetooth at the end of the day.


----------

